# Gorge Regs



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Mods, I felt this was probably the best place to add this thread because it will get the most visibility and it is a report of sorts. Last year there were several questions that came up in regards to the Wyoming invasive requirement, the regs clearly speak to fishing across state lines.

*Flaming Gorge Reservoir*
To fish across state lines at Flaming Gorge, you
must have a valid fishing license from one state
and a reciprocal fishing permit from the other
state. For example, if you buy a Utah resident or
nonresident fishing license, you can fish the Utah
portion of Flaming Gorge. After buying your Utah
license, if you decide you also want to fish the
Wyoming portion of the reservoir, you must buy a
Wyoming reciprocal fishing permit. You can also
choose to purchase a Wyoming fishing license.
For more information on obtaining a
Wyoming reciprocal fishing permit or a Wyoming
fishing license, call the Wyoming Game and Fish
Department at 307-777-4600.
Even with a reciprocal Wyoming fishing permit,
you must purchase a two-pole permit from
Utah if you'd like to fish in Utah with two poles at
the same time.
Utah reciprocal fishing permits are available
at wildlife.utah.gov and from Utah Division of
Wildlife Resources offices and license agents that
sell Utah fishing licenses.
If you plan to launch or fish on the Wyoming
side of Flaming Gorge, you must have a Wyoming
Aquatic Invasive Species decal on your watercraft.
You can purchase the decal online or from a
Wyoming license agent.


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

My guess is that you are taking exception with what you have high lighted in blue?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Or trying to prevent some schmoe from launching in Utah, having all of the other necessary paperwork, taking his boat across state lines, only to get a hefty ticket for not having a Wyoming AIS decal.


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> Or trying to prevent some schmoe from launching in Utah, having all of the other necessary paperwork, taking his boat across state lines, only to get a hefty ticket for not having a Wyoming AIS decal.


So the state of Wyoming is forcing people to fish on the Wyoming side of the gorge.????? Thats not what you trying to say is it???


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

No, it's not. I'm saying, if you go fishing at the Gorge, make sure you have all your ducks in a row. If you don't want to buy a Wyoming AIS decal, launch in Utah, fish in Utah and don't go boating on the Wyoming side. If you're going to cross over the line into Wyoming have your AIS decal on your boat. The reciprocal stamp for fishing on the Wyoming side isn't enough. You need the AIS sticker too. You can fish all day long on the Utah side without the decal, but as soon as you enter Wyoming water you've gotta have one.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Bingo Fm.... Your all over it. I just wanted to save someone a ticket.


----------

